

Ask HN: Tokyo, Japan meetup in late March / early April - naqeeb

I'll be traveling to Japan next week and wondering if any HNers would be interested in getting together for dinner and talk tech/startup/life in Japan etc.  I'll be in Tokyo from March 29-31 and April 3/4.  Drop a comment if interested or an email in my profile.<p>Thanks.
======
patio11
There's something of an HN meetup in the works in Tokyo either April 2nd or
April 9th but details are still getting hammered out by email.

------
jason_tko
Hi there,

Please check [http://blog.webnet-it.co.jp/2010/03/26/hacker-news-tokyo-
jap...](http://blog.webnet-it.co.jp/2010/03/26/hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-
friday-9th-of-april/) for the latest updates on the event on the 9th of April.

------
RichardInJapan
I'm an American with a startup in Japan. Would love to talk about tech and
startup life here. I'm in Yokohama, but Tokyo is only 30 minutes away. Contact
me through my profile.

------
naqeeb
Wow, it sounds like I'll be missing either of those gatherings. Are you guys
available in the evening of March 29-31 or April 3-4?

------
iankennedy
not sure of my precise schedule but I'll be in town the 29th thru 30th. Will
try and make the Next Mobile App Star event at SuperDeluxe

[http://mobileinjapan.com/2010/03/08/tokyo20-mobile-in-
japan-...](http://mobileinjapan.com/2010/03/08/tokyo20-mobile-in-japan-event-
tokyo-next-mobile-app-star/)

------
rgrieselhuber
I'm interested. Please include me on any emails: ray@firewatchingmedia.com

------
harisenbon
hmmm.. Tokyo, eh? patio, can you keep me informed on that? Pending _things_ I
think I'd like to take a trip out there and meet everybody.

